# APR Presents the Universal Electronic Boost Gauge



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

APR is pleased to present the Universal Electronic Boost Gauge!

*Product Page*

Boost Gauge
The APR Universal Electronic Boost Gauge is a stand-alone unit designed to work in conjunction with a 52.4mm gauge pod. Available in multiple color combinations, the gauge reads up to 30 PSI under boost and down to 30 in.Hg in vacuum and includes an industry standard 12 month warranty. The high quality gauge needle sweeps with smooth and precise motion thanks to a microprocessor driven stepper motor that also self calibrates on startup. The gauge features an anti-fog lense, rubber seal to prevent light bleed and is LED back lit and dimmable through factory dimmer or an aftermarket LED light dimmer. The kit includes a 3 bar MAP sensor, universal harness, OEM butt splices, hose, clamps, zipties and universal mounting hardware to make integration into compatible gauge pods a snap!

  

The gauge simply requires a boost tap to supply a boost pressure and vacuum signal to the included MAP sensor.

Please note, complete, application specific kits are available for the MK7 Golf / GTI / R.

*Application Guide*

Red Needle with White Face
30 PSI to 30 in.Hg.
52.4mm Gauge
MS100080WR30P
$199.99

Blue Needle with White Face
30 PSI to 30 in.Hg.
52.4mm Gauge
MS100080WB30P
$199.99

White Needle with White Face
30 PSI to 30 in.Hg.
52.4mm Gauge
MS100080WW30P
In Development


----------

